# NHS question



## lnxjenn (Feb 8, 2012)

I know my Visa says "no recourse to public funds" but does that include NHS and GP? My husband is inquiring, i guess because he wanted to know if we needed to look into separate health insurance for me if I wasn't on NHS. 

Just curious.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lnxjenn said:


> I know my Visa says "no recourse to public funds" but does that include NHS and GP? My husband is inquiring, i guess because he wanted to know if we needed to look into separate health insurance for me if I wasn't on NHS.
> 
> Just curious.


NHS isn't considered Public Funds.

For your first twelve months in the UK, you can use the NHS GP-register as soon as you arrive and bring your passport with you to register-it will be free to see the GP but any hospitalisation is at a charge. 

So private insurance for the first year wouldn't hurt, just in case.


----------



## chrispy179 (Nov 17, 2010)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> NHS isn't considered Public Funds.
> 
> For your first twelve months in the UK, you can use the NHS GP-register as soon as you arrive and bring your passport with you to register-it will be free to see the GP but any hospitalisation is at a charge.
> 
> So private insurance for the first year wouldn't hurt, just in case.


Really? I thought you received NHS coverage as long as you were currently or planning to be a full time resident. Why no hospital coverage?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> NHS isn't considered Public Funds.
> 
> For your first twelve months in the UK, you can use the NHS GP-register as soon as you arrive and bring your passport with you to register-it will be free to see the GP but any hospitalisation is at a charge.
> 
> So private insurance for the first year wouldn't hurt, just in case.


I don't believe this is correct. Scroll down to "Who can receive NHS hospital treatment free of charge":

NHS charges for people from abroad

From the link:

You can receive free NHS hospital treatment if you:-

have come to the UK to take up permanent residence, for example, if you are a former UK resident who has returned from abroad, or if you have been granted leave to enter or remain as a spouse


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

nyclon said:


> I don't believe this is correct. Scroll down to "Who can receive NHS hospital treatment free of charge":
> 
> NHS charges for people from abroad
> 
> ...


It's more complicated than that. If you, or your UK spouse is working, then no problems, you are covered for hospital treatment. But if you don't and your spouse isn't currently in employment (and not registered disabled or temporary ill), difficulties have arisen and some people by certain NHS hospital trusts have been presented with a bill. While the Dept of Health issues rules, their implementation is in the hands of individual trust, and their practice seems to vary across the country. Generally, hospitals located in areas of high immigration tend to be more cautious and more likely to demand payment on doubtful cases.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought the same as the Nyclon, Chrispy, and Joppa but when I went to register at the GPs, they pointed this out, explaining that their interpretation meant I wouldn't be eligible until I either got the ILR or passed the 12 month mark:



> If you do not have an automatic right to take up permanent residence but have applied to the Home Office for leave to enter/remain on a settled basis, you will be chargeable for any hospital treatment up to the point your application is granted or until you accrue 12 months lawful residence in the UK.


Are you taking up or resuming permanent residence in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care

Sorry, should have included that last night when I posted


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I thought the same as the Nyclon, Chrispy, and Joppa but when I went to register at the GPs, they pointed this out, explaining that their interpretation meant I wouldn't be eligible until I either got the ILR or passed the 12 month mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that to be correct.
I should have added to my post that after one year in UK on a long-term visa, you gain the right to free hospital treatment regardless of employment situation.

So the rule seems to be:
In employment or your UK spouse/partner is, you are covered from start.
If not, your hospital treatment is chargeable in the first year.
After 12 months on a long-term visa, you are covered.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

And to add to the complexity....

If you enter the UK on the fiancée visa, as soon as you marry you are exempt from hospitalisation charges as stated here: Are you coming to the UK to marry a person living in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care



> *What if I should need hospital treatment?*
> 
> Under the current Regulations anyone who comes to the UK to take up permanent residence is fully exempt from charges for National Health Service (NHS) hospital treatment in England. A person who has been given leave to enter the UK by the Home Office to marry or become the civil partner of someone who is ordinarily resident here may be regarded as taking up permanent residence, and therefore exempt from charges for NHS hospital treatment. This exemption would extend to your children (under the age of 16, or 19 if in further education) if they come to live here with you on a permanent basis.
> 
> Once you are living here permanently and have married or become a civil partner you will become ordinarily resident in your own right and the Regulations will cease to apply to you. So will your children if they are living with you permanently.


Therefore, the rules differ slightly for people on spouse versus fiancéee-to-FLR visas and any potential cost of medical treatment offset by the cost of two as opposed to one visa might be worthy of consideration depending on individual circumstances.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Even if you have access to the N.H.S. hospitals, I would advise that if you can afford it, take out a private health insurance. Not all, but some hospitals, in the U.K. are not very good.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

2farapart said:


> And to add to the complexity....
> 
> If you enter the UK on the fiancée visa, as soon as you marry you are exempt from hospitalisation charges as stated here: Are you coming to the UK to marry a person living in the UK? : Department of Health - Health care
> 
> ...


The other layer of complexity might be where you live, I'm not sure there are differences in the NHS in the different countries, but I know prescription drugs cost differently in England and Wales.


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

mehemlynn said:


> The other layer of complexity might be where you live, I'm not sure there are differences in the NHS in the different countries, but I know prescription drugs cost differently in England and Wales.


Oh good point! Prescriptions, and eye exams are free in Scotland. 

Although this wasn't part of the OP, NHS dental care has (to me) very reasonable fees here in Scotland. 

The differences in cost between here and the US are really shocking. What I pay here in the UK for a very comprehensive medical and dental insurance would cost a lot more in the US. A lot. I pay less than one third what I would have paid for the same in the US.


----------

